# Public Health shuts down Burger Addict operations for lack of permits



## daveomak.fs (Jun 7, 2019)

*Public Health shuts down Burger Addict operations for lack of permits*
By Dan Flynn on June 7, 2019


The Burger Addict restaurant in Kirkland, WA, which has a permanent location at 12016 NE 85th St. and a mobile food trailer, saw both shut down on June 4 by Seattle-King County Public Health.

Both the brick and mortar restaurant and the mobile food trailer were shut down for operating without valid permits.

Burger Addict failed to obtain a Permanent Food Service Business Permit and a Mobile Food Service Business Permit. It was operating both units without applying for a permit, submitting plans for review or obtaining final approvals.

Seattle-King County Public Health is one of the largest metropolitan health departments in the country, serving a resident population of about 2.2 million people with a staff totaling about 1,400, operating out of 40 sites. It may order the immediate closure of restaurants for any one of several reasons, including:


High scores on a routine inspection.
No hot or running water.
No electricity.
Other imminent health hazards, including broken refrigeration, accident or natural disaster damages or when the establishment is linked to an outbreak of foodborne illness.
No operating permit or owner/manager interferes with the inspector’s ability to carry out their duties.
A 400 point inspection system is used by inspectors in King County. The violations are added up between red and blue violations. Restaurants are closed for chalking up more than 90 red points or more than 120 blue points.

Two other restaurants recently closed by Public Health remain closed. Tacos El Guero, a mobile food establishment with vehicle license plate number C39468D, was shut down on May 31 and remains closed. It was operating without a permit and without any plans submitted for review and approval.

A brokered food stand found operating illegally at 929 108th Ave in Bellevue, WA, on May 7 also remains closed. Lish Inc.was operating the stand without a valid permit, hand washing facilities or proper hot holding for hazardous foods.

*(To sign up for a free subscription to Food Safety News, **click here**.)*


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 7, 2019)

Wow. I know a lot of folks in Washington state tend toward free-thinking, but come on. Operating a food business without a permit? (Insert deep voice here) "Not cool."


----------

